# Perdido Vacation surf fishing



## MK6GTI (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey folks,
I'll be down in the Perdido area for the week and would like to do some surf fishing. I've got all the equipment and such just need advice on what rigs/bait to use and where to fish. In the past i have just used a double dropper rig with mustard hooks and live shrimp (fishing on Johnson beach), i caught a few fish but would like to catch more!! I'd be interested in anything that will bite also maybe catfish and sharks. Mostly aimed at surf fishing but would also be open to pier or bridge fishing.

on another note, has anyone had luck catching fish on the intracoastal waterways off a dock?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

you will be able to manage a couple fish off the docks early and at night, they havent really made their way back to the flats and docks yet. But it is worth a try. 

As for surf fishing the less "showy" of a rig the better. You dont want to have 1000 swivles, knots, crimps and snap swivles on there. Keep it simple. And using live or fresh peeled shrimp will leave you open to catching many things. Redfish, pompano, bluefish, black drum, whiting, and im sure im forgetting others. Also the spanish just started to move in so always keep a gotcha lure, or a spoon tied to a rod ready to throw in case they pop up right in front of you while youre surf fishing. 

As far as areas to fish, look for places where theres deep drops next to the sand bars. I always like the sand bars being close to the beach so I can throw over them and get behind them. Also look for rips that come through the sandbars. Where there is an opening between two bars and throw there. Fish use that like a hallway or a tunnel to get between the first sandbar and the beach. 

Good luck, and tight lines. Let us know how you do.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

The fish have returned to the flats in the Santa Rosa Sound. I've had some luck off of dock lights in the evenings, so far mainly with Trout. I'd give it a try if you have the opportunity.


----------



## MK6GTI (Mar 26, 2016)

Sunshine- what type of rig would you recommend then? And is Johnson beach a good place to fish?

And my dock is right on the channel that goes under the perdido key bridge. 

We went out yesterday but it was too windy for some the others so we had no luck, buy hopefully I'll get out again when the rain passes.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Something like this, very simple. But something on top of the hooks such as these beads or the same colord floats are a must in my opinion. It simulates sand flea or crab eggs. And Johnsons beach is good, but sand bars and new rips are constantly changing. So you have to walk the beach or drive and look at each spot and see where the deep holes and cuts are at. Many of the fish I've caught have been from the public beach accesses they have at perdido and from the state park after access 3.


----------



## MK6GTI (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks sumshine, I'll have to try that out. Will you be out fishing at all this week?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes I'll be fishing Monday and Tuesday. Let me know if you wanna meet up and catch some fish.


----------



## MK6GTI (Mar 26, 2016)

I'd love to, ill send you a pm.


----------

